# My fighter, Vulcan



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Vulcan was euthanized today. He's been struggling with a tumor since maybe Octoberish (I don't remember exactly when it showed uo), and had recently begun to lose his eyesight. He couldn't swim well, rolling onto his side, and last night he couldn't even see his food to eat. I decided I'd delayed enough.
Here he is the night I got him, picture chosen to remember him as he was without the tumor. He was always playful and small, quick to follow the finger, yet slow to flare.
Here he was...









Euthanizing is tough...


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im so sorry code. He was a awesome fish....


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank ya. He hasn't looked that pretty in a long time, lol...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You did the right thing. It sounds like it was his time to go.

He was a beautiful fish.

*hugs*


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, 1f2f. I know it was his time to go, it just didn't feel like my time to let him go. It's been so long since I've lost a fish that I'd forgotten how it feels.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry CR, that sucks. I think you did the right thing though, I know it's tough but at least he doesn't have to suffer any longer. He was beautiful. RIP Vulcan


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Im so sorry that Vulcan dided today. Did you have to eauth him yourself? I wouldn't have been able to do it. Anyways, I know what vulcan looks like with the umor and ive seen him to often over the past month or so on the forum, im sad to here he's gone. 
with love- zeli


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you, Nocho.

@ Zeli, I did euth him myself. It was rough, but I decided I'd put it off too long. And thank you.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, Vulcan has been such a fighter. I think you did the right thing though, even though it must have been very hard for you. At least he's not suffering anymore, and his death was painless.

RIP Vulcan, you were such a handsome guy.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow so sorry! I don't think I could do that myself...you loved him a lot or you wouldn't have put him down. RIP Vulcan


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry Code. RIP Vulcan.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I always loved him!!!

Sorry you lost him. Euth--ing IS very tough.. The first time I did it I almost started crying..


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks DH. It was actually a relief to let him go.... Got to watch that tumor take him over for months on end... to see him calmly sleeping in his bowl was almost a de-stresser. The pain was over for him, and it would be from that point on.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I remember when I first saw him, I wanted to steal him XD

Incase you haven't noticed I'm trying to say funny things about the bettas I remember to keep their memory going


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry CR 

He was one of my favorite fish on this site.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry, CodeRed. He was such a beautiful fish.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw,I am sorry :'( My boy Alex has a tumor....It sucks. So so sorry for your lose. He was beautiful. R.I.P. Vulcan.


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Vulcan, he was gorgeous.

You're so brave to euthanize him, at least you know he isn't suffering from pain, and he was loved.


----------

